# A few random pics



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

This is most of the smaller fish that I own. Sooner or later I'll get around to posting all of them









Bartoni, Haitiensis, regani, carpintis, grammodes, robertsoni, snook, etc.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great lookin fish Lemmy


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Damn dude...you're taking over thatpetplace.

Heh, awesome fish.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Nice Collection


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, that haitiensis is a baby! You'll dig that regani, I kinda miss those guys. I like the natives (largemouth and bluegill?) too in the last shot. If you can ever find any Lepomis puncatatus/miniatus, they are really something else.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yes, I have 2 small largemouth bass and a young green sunfish. They are really cool too







I'm pickin up a 125g this weekend for 50$ so I'm going to either use it as a native tank or upgrade my doviis tank









and thanks for the comments.


----------

